# Tell me some 24" monitors.



## icebags (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for some choices for 24" full HD monitors. Currently I am inclined towards Dell ST2420L in mind since I have one 19" Dell already and it is giving me good service. 

However, I am open to suggestions. So, please let me know about the other 24" monitors also (including performance, pricing etc all). I will be using it for all around purposes : reading/gaming/movies etc.

p.s. I has to be exactly 24" and if anybody has the info the dell ones price & availability info in kolkata, it will be great.


----------



## surya_neo (Jul 8, 2011)

You can try Dell U2410..it is ips panel...ideal for ur needs...bit pricey


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2011)

@icebags what's your budget?


----------



## icebags (Jul 8, 2011)

@surya_neo Dell india site doesn't show it. What's its price anyways ?

@desiibond Not much, just 11k or may be 12k max. :S


----------



## Sarath (Jul 9, 2011)

surya_neo said:


> You can try Dell U2410..it is ips panel...ideal for ur needs...bit pricey


this one's quite expensive. To make a guess that it is more than 20k is most likely right. I have a Dell U2311H and that itself set me up 15k.

The Dell monitor you are looking at should be good but do look at options from other vendors before making the plunge.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 9, 2011)

U2410 is 25k+. Its better than the U2311H.
Its for AV Professionals.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I was guessing that too. It has got more controls and hence an absolute indication for designing etc.

Look at good LED offerings from good manufacturers; Dell, Samsung, Benq etc


----------



## icebags (Jul 10, 2011)

OK, i see there is this S24A300B 24" LED from samsung (Rs.16,000/-), and LG doesn't any 24" in their site.

so, how good is this monitor and tell me what is the difference between TN panel LCD and LED. 

i wish i could buy Dell U2311H, but as a FPS Player, u know ....... u can't prefer to loose 1" and set for smaller pics @ same resolution......


----------



## surya_neo (Jul 12, 2011)

Many say that the diff between response times of 2ms to 6ms wont be visible to the naked eye...many of our members are having U2311h and they are using it for gaming..


----------



## Sarath (Jul 12, 2011)

There is no ghosting on the U2311H, which is not a problem for OP.

He doesn't want to lose 1" and wants to go for a 24". I think it is only fair that he ditched this panel then.


----------



## bhanu-ss (Jul 24, 2011)

you nust go with benq g2420hd, it has amazing picture clarity and great price and features.BENQ's latest g series models are also good and priceworthy.


----------



## mondenath (Aug 5, 2011)

Guide me the best 24inch LED FULL hd with hdmi and dvi-d arround 16k Max


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

icebags said:


> @surya_neo Dell india site doesn't show it. What's its price anyways ?
> 
> @desiibond Not much, just 11k or may be 12k max. :S




At your budget, Benq G2420HD is the best choice.


----------



## mondenath (Aug 5, 2011)

Can you suggest the best online shop to buy .


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

Nothing like best, you can try Lynx, ITWares, SMC International, IT Depot etc. Also try their Ebay portal too.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

G2420HD is best for 24" for sure.


----------



## icebags (Sep 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> At your budget, Benq G2420HD is the best choice.




thanks, Skud and gameranand for that nice input with benq. it seems an interesting monitor at a cheaper price range. i had postponed the monitor purchase due to laziness and stuff, and it still may take some more time before i actually buy it, but i think i will start looking for their (both dell & benq) prices soon. lynx shows 10k price tag, ITwares showed ~11k, i wonder what price it will be in the stores. if i find prices of dell & benq are close, i may settle for dell.. but before that i need a detailed review for G2420HD  too.

Skud, you have this monitor as i see it in ur sig, how long have you been using it & how is its performance now ? is the colour reproduction good ? or the pic look any grid-y because of pixel borders are visible?

it's a pity i have 24" in mind otherwise i would have settled for that 23" dell IPs for sure.


----------

